# Applet für Onlinezahlungen?



## Math55 (17. Okt 2005)

hallo, ich hatte vor kurzem bei inder softwarefirma im netz software gekauft und die haben da so ein applet gehabt, 
mit welchem sie meine kontodaten überprüft haben und die summe auch gleich abgebucht wurde...kennt jemand sowas?
erstmal egal, obs was kostet, aber frei wäre natürlich am besten...ist aber sicher wenns um sowas geht nicht drin.

vielen dank


----------



## Sky (18. Okt 2005)

Ich kann mir noch vorstellen, dass deine Kontodaten mittels Java-Applet geprüft werden (such dazu mal im Internet; ich weiß leider nicht, wie man die Korrektheit einer Kto. in Abhängigkeit zur BLZ errechnet)
Aber: ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ein Applet Geld von irgendwelchen Konten abbuchen kann! 

Da muss nach meinem Verständnis noch eine Server-Komponente dazwischen hängen und wahrscheinlich ist da noch ein Betreiber "im Boot", der sich mit Kontobelastungen beschäftigt (ähnlich dem Bezahlen mit EC-Card an der Tankstelle). Mit denen müßte man halt eine Schnittstelle vereinbaren und dann damit deren Services nutzen zu können.


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Okt 2005)

schau bei 1und1 und diversen anderen Hostern

manche bieten eine "IPayment" Schnittstelle für eigene Anwendungen, aber ohne Registrierung und diverse vertragliche Vereinbarungen kannst du das vergessen


----------

